# What species?



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Found this image somewhere, some time ago and have been wondering what species this is. I'm guessing it is an Oophaga of some sort?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be Ranitomeya virolinensis


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Crazy looking frogs wonder if they will ever import any of those?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. I could have swore they were some morph of pumilio or histrio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are sweet!!! what country of origin?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

They hail from Colombia


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well its gonna be a long time before those come in if at all.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Those are amazing little guys. If they were here and for sale how much do you think they would be? Just wonderin, probably a lot haha.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if benedicta are from a country that still allows export and theyre $450 then i cant immagine how expensive these would be (if they were imported)


james


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if they could be imported from Columbia, I don't think there would be many people willing to even go there to find them.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Those are amazing little guys. If they were here and for sale how much do you think they would be? Just wonderin, probably a lot haha.


$350 back in '99


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they were available then?

obviously we wont get into names but is anyone (or anyone's friend of a friend ) still keeping/ breeding these? pretty much everything that has been here at some point is IMO still around, although usually in some collection locked away, and never offered.

james


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that they do exist in at least one person's collection here in the states...just like mysteriosus.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

james67 said:


> they were available then?
> 
> obviously we wont get into names but is anyone (or anyone's friend of a friend ) still keeping/ breeding these? pretty much everything that has been here at some point is IMO still around, although usually in some collection locked away, and never offered.
> 
> james


I'm sure some are still here. Not that many came in and all that I know about came from one Southern FL source.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Arrynia said:


> I'd be willing to bet that they do exist in at least one person's collection here in the states...just like mysteriosus.


mysteriosis are different,. they are very well represented overseas, and i dont doubt that MANY people have mysteriosis in their collections.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

In light of a recent post, I saw these shown as 'Minyobates ophistomelas'


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

It's my understanding that this frog falls into Ranitomeya.

www.DendroBase.de


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The pictures are of an undescribed Ranitomeya known from Departamento Cundinamarca, Columbia. Most of the pictures I've seen the frogs are more orange than red.

Best,

Chuck


----------

